# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Evolving soft robots with multiple materials (muscle, bone, etc.), University of Wyoming, Laramie, Wyoming, USA

## Airicist

Jeff Clune

----------


## Airicist

Evolving soft robots with multiple materials (muscle, bone, etc.) 

 Published on Apr 4, 2013




> Here we evolve the bodies of soft robots made of multiple materials (muscle, bone, & support tissue) to move quickly. Evolution produces a diverse array of fun, wacky, interesting, but ultimately functional soft robots. Enjoy!
> 
> This video accompanies the following paper: Unshackling Evolution: Evolving Soft Robots with Multiple Materials and a Powerful Generative Encoding. Cheney, MacCurdy, Clune, & Lipson. Proceedings of the Genetic and Evolutionary Computation Conference. 2013.

----------

